# Torque Hex Wrench?



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

Is there such a thing? I am fairly new to bicycling but have a long history with motorcycles and cars. Torque wrenches are the norm in those fields. For things like stems, what are the recommended levels of tightness? I don't recall ever seeing small hex torque wrenches. I just got a new bike and am trying to dial it in (stem length, angle, and bar position) and don't want to over-tighten anything. Also, what hex wrench set would you all recommend? TIA


----------



## Lucky (Feb 9, 2004)

CBar said:


> Is there such a thing? I am fairly new to bicycling but have a long history with motorcycles and cars. Torque wrenches are the norm in those fields. For things like stems, what are the recommended levels of tightness? I don't recall ever seeing small hex torque wrenches. I just got a new bike and am trying to dial it in (stem length, angle, and bar position) and don't want to over-tighten anything. Also, what hex wrench set would you all recommend? TIA


Yep. You can get hex bits mounted in sockets from Home Depot, Lowes, Sears and probably the local Mom and Pop hardware store. Use 'em with a regular torque wrench.

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/sear...h+Drive+Sockets+&+Ratchets&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes

The link didn't work, but go to www.Sears.com, Mechanics Tools, 3/8" (or whatever size you need) Sockets and Ratchets, Bit Sockets

I got as set from either Lowes or Home Depot which has 4, 5, 6, 8 and 10mm. You may also need a 3mm. I need one for my mtbikes, but haven't gotten it yet.

As far as what torque to apply, you'll need to check with the manufacturer of the various parts. While there may be general guidelines, a lot of parts, lightweight ones in particular, may have different requirements.

Kathy :^)


----------



## bob-e (Jul 17, 2003)

Use a hex socket on your torque wrench. Voila


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Hex*



CBar said:


> Is there such a thing? I am fairly new to bicycling but have a long history with motorcycles and cars. Torque wrenches are the norm in those fields. For things like stems, what are the recommended levels of tightness? I don't recall ever seeing small hex torque wrenches. I just got a new bike and am trying to dial it in (stem length, angle, and bar position) and don't want to over-tighten anything. Also, what hex wrench set would you all recommend? TIA


Go to www.parktool.com for a list of torque specifications. You may have to dig around a bit, find the torque wrenches they list for sale and there should be a link to torque values there. Many of these specs are generic and you may want to refer to the stem manufactures specs, particularly for uber light and carbon stuff.

For a hex wrench set the Y wrenches are nice, however I find that they don't always work in tight spaces such as installing a water bottle cage. I always seem to find myself coming back to a traditional set of L shaped wrenches. They allow plenty of leverage without overtightening.

If you are looking for a torque wrench most searches will lead you to a ratchet/beam type wrench with a 3/8 inch drive socket. Then you buy a set of hex sockets to attach to it and torx heads if you need them too. Currently I am looking at a screwdriver style torque wrench that I may ask Santa for. There is one at www.snapon.com which covers a 20-100in. range that looks perfect for bike assembly. Craftsman has a screwdriver version but the torque range is too low. I may have to raid an old multipurpose tool to come up with the hex bits.

Anyone use the SnapOn torque screwdriver? Review & comments?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

You might want to look at this torque screwdriver too. About $70 cheaper and is able to be recalibrated when needed. I got the drop on these from a crew chief on the flight line. He said they dumped Snap-on because they weren't as reliable and they were harder to get re-calibrated since most places wouldn't touch them.

http://www.wihatools.com/285vario_s.htm


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> Anyone use the SnapOn torque screwdriver? Review & comments?


I havn't used that one, but I had a look at their vibrating, audio alert torque wrench yesterday! Wow! It beeps to let you know you're at torque, but if you're somewhere loud (like at motorsport pits with screaming engines, or the bike shop with screaming children) you won't be able to hear the beep so it also shakes the handle.

I want one. If it wasn't for the price....

I just use the Park torque wrenches...TW-1 and TW-2, and I've got some Powerbuilt hex head sockets, 3/8". I had a look at the Snapon hex head sockets, but the price in completely unrealistic....I mean I know Snapon cost lots of money, but $150USD for 4mm to 10mm sockets? The only thing I could think of was that since they're a lifetime warrenty item, they may end up replacing more of these than other tools, so the price is higher.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I have the Sears hex sockets. They too have a lifetime warranty. I have replaced many of them already.


----------



## edoubledeezy (Jun 14, 2009)

*Torque Screwdriver*

You could go with either a torque wrench or a torque screwdriver. I always prefer adjustable torque screwdrivers for those kinds of jobs. These guys have a pretty large selection on Torque Screwdrivers and Torque Wrenches.

Check out http://www.flexibleassembly.com/Products/Torque-Screwdriver


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*But that was then*



edoubledeezy said:


> You could go with either a torque wrench or a torque screwdriver. I always prefer adjustable torque screwdrivers for those kinds of jobs. These guys have a pretty large selection on Torque Screwdrivers and Torque Wrenches.


Actually, since this thread was concluded 4 & 1/2 years ago, I suspect that the OP has already resolved this issue.


----------



## rexrem23 (Mar 28, 2009)

nashbar has bike torque wrenches on sale
http://www.nashbar.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10053_10052_126737_-1


----------



## Rodder07 (Nov 18, 2008)

What is the best range for a wrench, when dealing with CF component frame? 24Nm generally best?


----------



## RGEZE (Jul 9, 2012)

Ritchey Torq Wrench


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

RGEZE said:


> Ritchey Torq Wrench


brilliant answer to a 2.5yr old question. well done.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Make that 8 years


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

That doesn't make much sense to me. There's nothing specifically difficult about Snapon torque wrenches and if it "snaps" at the correct setting, it's calibrated. Never had a problem getting them calibrated and never heard of anyone saying they were difficult or they couldn't work on them. Maybe the guy was jtrying to justify his not using that brand?


spookyload said:


> You might want to look at this torque screwdriver too. About $70 cheaper and is able to be recalibrated when needed. I got the drop on these from a crew chief on the flight line. He said they dumped Snap-on because they weren't as reliable and they were *harder to get re-calibrated since most places wouldn't touch them*.
> 
> http://www.wihatools.com/285vario_s.htm


----------



## RGEZE (Jul 9, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> brilliant answer to a 2.5yr old question. well done.


Plain and simple: No one answered the question. And it will help out the next person looking for the name of the wrench. You should think first before you type next time. It will take you far.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Rodder07 said:


> What is the best range for a wrench, when dealing with CF component frame? 24Nm generally best?





RGEZE said:


> Plain and simple: No one answered the question. And it will help out the next person looking for the name of the wrench. You should think first before you type next time. It will take you far.


since you brought up thinking before typing, the 2.5yr old question was about adjustable torque wrenches, which the ritchey is most definitely not. and of course it's 'torque'. so, remember what will take you farther...actually getting it right rather than almost getting it right.


----------



## RGEZE (Jul 9, 2012)

Once again. Take my advice. Read the thread.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

RGEZE said:


> Once again. Take my advice. Read the thread.


you are stubborn, aren't you? the ritchey torque key is a 4mm allen, pre-set at 5nm. it's not very accurate. not all stems use 5mm bolts(that need a 4mm allen) and 5nm of torque. 
soooo...
'ritchey torq key' is not a very well thought out answer for any question i saw in this thread. especially the one right before your post. 
please...tell me what you think i'm missing.


----------



## bmwjoe (Jul 15, 2012)

*A very common item*

Just go to a tool store and get 3/8" drive hex wrenches. It is a common item. Sears, Home Depot, Lowes etc.

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Amazon.com sells the Venzo Bike Torque Wrench. Neat looking little wrench with a range 2-24NM. Includes six Allen heads, 2 4 5 6 8 10 mm. Cost is $49 plus $5.27 shipping ( not eligible for Prime).

Look under bike tools. Kind of expensive but well worth it, especially if you are working on a composite frame.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B00811WQT8/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=3375251&s=sporting-goods


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> you are stubborn, aren't you? the ritchey torque key is a 4mm allen, pre-set at 5nm. it's not very accurate. not all stems use 5mm bolts(that need a 4mm allen) and 5nm of torque.
> soooo...
> 'ritchey torq key' is not a very well thought out answer for any question i saw in this thread. especially the one right before your post.
> please...tell me what you think i'm missing.


The only thing I really use the TorQ Key is to check my cleat screws.

I did find a Sears Craftsman 3/8" drive torque wrench that goes down to 2.5 Nm... for less money than a Park Tool 1/4" drive click wrench...


----------



## bmwjoe (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi,

For what its worth, I wrote an article a few years ago where I tested a bunch of torque wrenches. It ran in the national BMW magazine. I can't post links yet, but you can see it by Googling "keeping it all together" or go to: home.jtan.com/~joe/KIAT/kiat_3.htm 

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

bmwjoe said:


> Hi,
> 
> For what its worth, I wrote an article a few years ago where I tested a bunch of torque wrenches. It ran in the national BMW magazine. I can't post links yet, but you can see it by Googling "keeping it all together" or go to: home.jtan.com/~joe/KIAT/kiat_3.htm
> 
> ...


Nice article

I'm anal about lug bolts on my car. I can't stand it when a shop uses an impact wrench.


----------



## bmwjoe (Jul 15, 2012)

tednugent,

Glad you liked my article. Parts 1 and 2 are at:
home.jtan.com/~joe/KIAT/kiat_1.htm 
home.jtan.com/~joe/KIAT/kiat_2.htm 
They describe how bolts actually work.

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

RGEZE said:


> Plain and simple: No one answered the question. And it will help out the next person looking for the name of the wrench. You should think first before you type next time. It will take you far.



I don't know why people get so pissed off when old threads are reopened. BFD.

I'm glad it did because it helped me a lot as I was about to post a new thread asking the same stuff. Doesn't make sense to create a new thread when a perfectly good one already exists. And the more recent posts helped me to as I was even going to ask about the Venzo Bike Torque Wrench, Sears and other tools. 

Thanks RGEZE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RGEZE (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey Peter, 

I recently bought the GIANT wrench with interchangeable heads. Not sure what your needs are, but it certainly gets the job done for me (and is a steal for 25$ on the Bay). Hope the thread helps.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I just read this. Can I have my 5 minutes back?

WTF???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

RGEZE said:


> WTF??


What the hell is a "golfrider".


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

RGEZE said:


> Hey Peter,
> 
> I recently bought the GIANT wrench with interchangeable heads. Not sure what your needs are, but it certainly gets the job done for me (and is a steal for 25$ on the Bay). Hope the thread helps.


Cool deal. I actually ordered last night the Venzo (I think it is made by Giant?) on Amazon for $50. Seems like every day I order stuff for my bikes (and return too).


----------

